# Se il tuo lui è sposato



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

*Se il tuo lui è sposato*

_- Intervista un po' vecchiotta alla dott.ssa Morganti autrice del libro, spero non sia stata già postata. Mi trovo pienamente d'accordo._ -

Se amate un uomo sposato, leggete qui. Fermatevi in tempo, è una trappola sentimentale in cui è facile cadere. E diffidate di quelli che parlano d'amore, ma che vi chiedono sempre di avere pazienza. 
Sono invisibili e silenziose. Ostaggi di un amore che inganna, vivono nell'attesa di una conferma. 
E si trovano nelle condizioni di doversi vergognare dei loro desideri e dei sentimenti più autentici.
Stiamo parlando delle amanti, le donne che s'innamorano del marito di un'altra. 
Donne senza voce e senza potere, sedotte e trascinate al "massacro". 
Di questa mattanza che si consuma attorno a noi non si parla mai. Ciò non ci sorprende. 
Infatti le amanti sono utili alla società. Utili a che cosa? 
Semplice: a tenere in piedi i matrimoni. Degli altri. 

Dottoressa Morganti. il vostro libro è ironico, ma anche pieno di dolore... "E vero. Mentre lo scrivevo avevo davanti agli occhi i volti delle mie pazienti e amiche rovinate dalla relazione con un uomo sposato, donne bloccate nell'attesa che lui lasci la moglie. Cosa che non accadrà mai". 

L'ultima inchiesta del Censis risalente al 2000, ha rilevato che il 25% dei mariti tradisce o ha tradito la moglie, dunque può capitarci di incontrare un uomo sposato. Niente di male, ma se decidiamo di entrare in questa "non-relazione", come la chiamo io, dobbiamo sapere che si tratta di un gioco, un gioco per adulti. Quello che dico alle donne è di cercare di stare nell'esperienza, di viverla per quella che è, di valutare se quello che ci da lui in quel momento è uguale a quello che vogliamo noi". 

Avere, cioè, un rapporto paritetico? "è questa la sfida: "Non mi dico mai che lui è innamorato di me, non mi dico che lascerà la moglie, non vivo nell'aspettativa di ciò che accadrà domani, perché domani non accadrà nulla". E me la gioco fino in fondo cercando di essere onesta con me stessa così, quando finirà, non avrò perso nulla della mia dignità personale, ma sarò arricchita da un'esperienza". 

Chi ha avuto incontri del genere rimane agganciata al fatto che l'uomo sposato le ha detto di essere innamorato dì lei. Possiamo biasimarla? "No. Solo che non è vero. Gli uomini di cui stiamo parlando, quando vengono da noi, hanno già tradito e sanno esattamente cosa aggancia le donne. Ci sono due o tre cose che, se un uomo le sa fare, riesce a vincere anche la guerriera più guerriera. Sanno che devono dire "ti amo", che sei l'unica con cui possono parlare, che sei sensibile, intelligente, autonoma. Per loro non è un problema mentire". 

Quanto dura una relazione di questo tipo? "In genere dai 6 ai 24 mesi, dopo di che vieni scaricata da un giorno all'altro. Poi ci sono le eccezioni". 

Perché si viene abbandonate? "L'amante viene lasciata quando per la prima volta, o per l'ennesima, chiede a lui di lasciare la moglie. Ma anche per molto meno: quando chiede più vicinanza, più tempo da passare insieme, più occasioni di parlare. In termini simbolici, si viene scaricate quando si chiede all'altro di riconoscere il fatto che noi esistiamo. è un vero massacro psicologico". 

Lo fanno perché hanno paura? "Ma no. Questi uomini vanno alla ricerca di qualcuna che li aiuti a tollerare un matrimonio che non funziona. Se lei, anziché aiutarlo a diminuire lo stress, lo aumenta avanzando richieste di intimità, la fanno saltare. Tornano a casa per un pò e poi vanno in cerca di un'altra". 

Sono uomini "malati" o semplicemente crudeli? "Non demonizzo i maschi, voglio far prendere coscienza alle donne. Molte di loro pensano che il problema non le riguardi, perché credono che il "loro" uomo sposato sia diverso dagli altri. Lui non è diverso, siamo noi che siamo diverse. E se siamo capaci di rimanere diverse, ci salviamo la vita". 

Non suona un pò anacronistico questo appello? Le cose si fanno in due: la responsabilità non è condivisa? "Questo è ciò che si crede. La responsabilità non è condivisa perché gli uomini non dicono che cosa vogliono dalla loro amante. I maschi pensano, ipocritamente, che tutto sia chiaro, ma non lo è fino a quando non è espresso esplicitamente". 

Per esempio? "L'amante immagina che lui abbia un brutto rapporto con la moglie e che non abbia rapporti sessuali con lei. Invece l'uomo sposato non soffre nel matrimonio, ha una vita grigio topo che adora, ama la comodità, gli piace stare in casa, vedere gli amici di sempre. E avere una moglie rassicurante con la quale ha rapporti sessuali. Tutte cose che lui non dichiara. L'uomo sposato non solo tradisce la moglie con l'amante. Ma anche l'amante con la moglie". 

Che tipo di sofferenza psicologica sopporta un'amante? "Soprattutto la sofferenza dell'attesa. è lui che detta i tempi degli incontri. E se lei osa telefonare o mandare messaggi, non risponde. Con il silenzio lui invia una minaccia precisa: io decido le regole. O tu accetti di essere un oggetto senza potere o niente. L'attesa toglie le energie. E come essere in un campo di concentramento: alla fine capisci che non conti nulla, a quel punto stai zitta per paura di essere eliminata". 

Perché non ci si deve innamorare di un uomo sposato? "Perché gli uomini non riescono a dare all'amore quella forza propulsiva che quel sentimento ha e quindi stanno nelle dimensioni emotive in modo superficiale. Noi, invece, per amore facciamo tutto: cambiamo lavoro, città, abitudini. Io credo che l'amore esista e che valga la pena di alzare lo sguardo. Un femminile pacificato dovrebbe portarci ad amare noi stesse e cercare qualcuno che ci ami per ciò che siamo".


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Analisi lucida , realista ed impietosa (proprio nel senso della parola).
Nonostante questo e pur essendomi riconosciuta in modo imbarazzante in moltissimo dell'articolo (la storia del "ti amo" a me lui l'ha detta solo e quando mi ero per la prima -e unica-volta decisa a mollarlo, gli sms senza risposta a conferma che è lui a decidere, le palle sui rapporti sessuali con la moglie....insomma tutto:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    continuo a credere che l'amante decida di farlo coscientemente e sia la sola ed unica responsabile del suo stato di dolore, forzata solitudine e non amore.

La cosa che mi ha stupita leggendolo è che ho realizzato che dopo un'esperienza del genere, già vissuta, subita e dolorosamente patita non è affatto detto che non ci si ricaschi.
Questo si, mi lascia un po' interdetta.
E mi chiedo allora se in fondo, non ci siano donne (e mi ci metto senza ipocrisia dentro) che decidano per oscuri   motivi psicologici, di pensare di meritare solo questo o di non essere proprio in grado di gestire un altro tipo di relazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Io credo più che chi si mette in questa situazione non la voglia una relazione di altro tipo.
Credo che una relazione collaterale, almeno inizialmente, dia molta più libertà di azione ed emotiva e che lasci una riposante week end libero... poi, solo poi, ci si rende conto che la libertà è solitudine quando, realmente coivolte, si sente che di quella libertà non si sa che farsene.
Perché finché siamo noi a decidere che non si vuole altro va bene, ma quando si vuole di più ci si accorge di non contar nulla e ...non piace a nessuno.
Mi immagino io ora come mi sento ...mai vorrei una relazione vera impegnativa progettuale, anche solo di come impegnare il tempo del pensionamento ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , mentre una relazione saltuaria giocosa senza impegno potrebbe interessarmi.
Ma chi potrebbe essere disponibile a un rapporto così elastico? Solo una persona impegnata. Ma per quanto mi andrebbe bene?


----------



## MK (1 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Noi, invece, per amore facciamo tutto: cambiamo lavoro, città, abitudini. Io credo che l'amore esista e che valga la pena di alzare lo sguardo. Un femminile pacificato dovrebbe portarci ad amare noi stesse e cercare qualcuno che ci ami per ciò che siamo".


Certo che l'amore esiste e che bisogna cercare qualcuno che ci ami per cià che siamo (e aggiungerei, qualcuno che amiamo per cià che è) ma non sono d'accordo sul "per amore facciamo tutto". Per amore dei nostri figli. Un amore adulto non ci fa fare tutto. Ci accompagna.


----------



## MK (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> una relazione saltuaria giocosa senza impegno potrebbe interessarmi.
> Ma chi potrebbe essere disponibile a un rapporto così elastico? Solo una persona impegnata. Ma per quanto mi andrebbe bene?


Capisco. Ma non è detto che invece tu non possa incontrare un uomo con le tue stesse aspettative. Single.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2009)

Belle, quale è il libro? L'intervista è interessante...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Perché non ci si deve innamorare di un uomo sposato? "*Perché gli uomini non riescono a dare all'amore quella forza propulsiva che quel sentimento ha e quindi stanno nelle dimensioni emotive in modo superficiale. *Noi, invece, per amore facciamo tutto: cambiamo lavoro, città, abitudini. Io credo che l'amore esista e che valga la pena di alzare lo sguardo. U*n femminile pacificato dovrebbe portarci ad amare noi stesse e cercare qualcuno che ci ami per ciò che siamo*".




sul resto un po' meno ma questo lo condivido molto, è anche il mio modo di vedere le cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma non è detto che invece tu non possa incontrare un uomo con le tue stesse aspettative. Single.


 Ma per quanto le aspettative di entrambi andrebbero in parallelo?


----------



## MK (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma per quanto le aspettative di entrambi andrebbero in parallelo?


Eh lo so Persa, a un certo punto soprattutto da parte maschile arriva la richiesta di accudimento... Basta non cedere.


----------



## Old sperella (1 Settembre 2009)

se lui è sposato non è il tuo lui !

ora leggo l'intervista


----------



## Pocahontas (1 Settembre 2009)

*Infatti le amanti sono utili alla società. Utili a che cosa? *
*Semplice: a tenere in piedi i matrimoni. Degli altri. *

Tutto vero, porca vacca. Mi ha colpito soprattutto questa frase, dopo che l'altra sera mi ha traumatizzato P/R definendo l'amante la STAMPELLA del matrimonio.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> *Infatti le amanti sono utili alla società. Utili a che cosa? *
> *Semplice: a tenere in piedi i matrimoni. Degli altri. *
> 
> Tutto vero, porca vacca. Mi ha colpito soprattutto questa frase, dopo che l'altra sera mi ha traumatizzato P/R definendo l'amante la STAMPELLA del matrimonio.



bisogna vedere che s'intende per "tenere in piedi".
Un matrimonio che sopravvive grazie all'amante non lo considero un vero matrimonio ma un freddo contratto di comodo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se lui è sposato non è il tuo lui !


Eh cazzarola, volevo scriverlo io!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh cazzarola, volevo scriverlo io!


bhè raga, da come descrivete i vostri mariti tutto sommato non ci avete fatto sta gran perdita eh??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè raga, da come descrivete i vostri mariti tutto sommato non ci avete fatto sta gran perdita eh??


 Il mio sembrava una perla rara... metteva via le mie cose, oltre le sue, stirava, puliva, era sempre a casa...dormiva sempre..


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio sembrava una perla rara... metteva via le mie cose, *oltre le sue, stirava, puliva, era sempre a casa*...dormiva sempre..


ma non si faceva i cazzi suoi


----------



## Old sperella (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè raga, da come descrivete i vostri mariti tutto sommato non ci avete fatto sta gran perdita eh??


ma perchè hai quotato quella frase ?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (1 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> _- Intervista un po' vecchiotta alla dott.ssa Morganti autrice del libro, spero non sia stata già postata. Mi trovo pienamente d'accordo._ -
> 
> Se amate un uomo sposato, leggete qui. Fermatevi in tempo, è una trappola sentimentale in cui è facile cadere. E diffidate di quelli che parlano d'amore, ma che vi chiedono sempre di avere pazienza.
> Sono invisibili e silenziose. Ostaggi di un amore che inganna, vivono nell'attesa di una conferma.
> ...


Allora rinnego tutto.
Non ho mai avuto in vita mia un'amante.
Quella storia fu tutta diversa da quanto è scritto qui.
Lei soprattutto è una donna molto diversa da questa tipologia, non si è affatto annientata per me. Anzi. Io non ho avuto il coraggio di fare il salto di qualità. 

Non ho mai incontrato in vita mia una donna che si sacrifichi per amore.

Se la incontrassi, meriterebbe solo il mio disprezzo. Non potrei mai stare con una donna che soffre al mio fianco. Non ce la farei. 

E nessuna ha mai chiesto a me un sacrificio d'amore.

Forse lei fu solo la compagnia di un uomo molto solo. 
" Che fai sta sera? Ti rompi le palle? Sei annoiato, dai vieni giù che mangiamo qualcosa assieme, ascoltiamo un disco..."

Poi ok...c'era anche il sesso. Raramente...o per lo meno, non è mai stato il motivo dell'incontro. 

Non riesco a pensare che le donne si riducano così...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma perchè hai quotato quella frase ?


perchè il fatto che non fosse loro mi ha fatto pensare che avevano un gran culo


----------



## Old sperella (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè il fatto che non fosse loro mi ha fatto pensare che avevano un gran culo


ah ok non capivo la connessione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque l'apparenza inganna e l' ammmore fa mettere kg di prosciutto sugli occhi , orecchie e naso


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio sembrava una perla rara... metteva via le mie cose, oltre le sue, stirava, puliva, era sempre a casa...dormiva sempre..


 
mica sempre....quando gli è servito era sveglio....chi dorme non piglia pesci!


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio sembrava una perla rara... metteva via le mie cose, oltre le sue, stirava, puliva, era sempre a casa...dormiva sempre..


 
mica sempre....quando gli è servito era sveglio....chi dorme non piglia pesci!


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Analisi lucida , realista ed impietosa (proprio nel senso della parola).
> Nonostante questo e pur essendomi riconosciuta in modo imbarazzante in moltissimo dell'articolo (la storia del "ti amo" a me lui l'ha detta solo e quando mi ero per la prima -e unica-volta decisa a mollarlo, gli sms senza risposta a conferma che è lui a decidere, le palle sui rapporti sessuali con la moglie....insomma tutto:balloon
> 
> 
> ...


Sono molto d'accordo con te, e trovo nell'ammissione della possibile ricaduta molta intelligenza. Per quanto riguarda i motivi psicologici, io credo che è un volere di liberta assoluta. In questo modo si è libere, e allo stesso tempo si ha qualcuno... che poi tutto si ritorce contro è un altro discorso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> mica sempre....quando gli è servito era sveglio....chi dorme non piglia pesci!


 Io dicevo a casa..


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Belle, quale è il libro? L'intervista è interessante...



Se il tuo lui è sposato di Monica Morganti.
L'ho contattata su facebook, è molto disponibile.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

....E pensare che l'unico pregio che credevo avesse mio marito, era quello di essere una persona onesta ed affidabile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ....E pensare che l'unico pregio che credevo avesse mio marito, era quello di essere una persona onesta ed affidabile...


 ...non dirlo a me...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Sono molto d'accordo con te, e trovo nell'ammissione della possibile ricaduta molta intelligenza. Per quanto riguarda i motivi psicologici, io credo che è un volere di liberta assoluta. In questo modo si è libere, e allo stesso tempo si ha qualcuno... che poi tutto si ritorce contro è un altro discorso.


io sono arrivata a pensare che si voglia l'uomo di un altro perchè si pensi di non meritarsene uno tutto "proprio"..
poi ,per quanto mi riguarda, gioca moltissimo l'indipendenza e l' enorme difficoltà ad adeguarsi alle "regole e alle rotture" di una convivenza.


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che l'amore esiste e che bisogna cercare qualcuno che ci ami per cià che siamo (e aggiungerei, qualcuno che amiamo per cià che è) ma non sono d'accordo sul "per amore facciamo tutto". Per amore dei nostri figli. Un amore adulto non ci fa fare tutto. Ci accompagna.


Torna un discorso avuto in separata sede.
Veniamo amate se siamo disposte ad essere amate... Holly di Colazione da Tiffany docet.


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono arrivata a pensare che si voglia l'uomo di un altro perchè *si pensi di non meritarsene uno tutto "proprio"..*
> poi ,per quanto mi riguarda, gioca moltissimo l'indipendenza e l' enorme difficoltà ad adeguarsi alle "regole e alle rotture" di una convivenza.



Non lo so... io sono ancora in quella fase dove penso che abbiamo la presunzione di poterci prendere un uomo ( lo spiegava la Norwood in Donne che amano troppo ) come vittoria del complesso edipico. E in piena contrapposizione sono anche dell'idea che alla fin fine uno tutto nostro non lo vogliamo.


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Settembre 2009)

Che vuol dire "meritarsi" un uomo proprio? a me è successo di rimanere invischiata in una cosa che mi ha coinvolta totalmente e non mi h dto spazio di volere altro che quelal cosa da cui mi sentivo sentimentalmente/sessualmente/amicalmente appagata.mi mancava la quotidianità e il costruire le piccole cose di ogni giorno e le avrei volute fare con lui ma questo non l'ho fatto perchè penso di non meritarmi una vita normale... che vuol dire pensare di non meritarsi........uno si sente inadeguato? brutto? sporco? peloso? incapace?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Non lo so... io sono ancora in quella fase dove penso che abbiamo la presunzione di poterci prendere un uomo ( lo spiegava la Norwood in Donne che amano troppo ) come vittoria del complesso edipico. E in piena contrapposizione sono anche dell'idea che alla fin fine uno tutto nostro non lo vogliamo.


hai letto Donne che corrono con i lupi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che vuol dire "meritarsi" un uomo proprio? a me è successo di rimanere invischiata in una cosa che mi ha coinvolta totalmente e non mi h dto spazio di volere altro che quelal cosa da cui mi sentivo sentimentalmente/sessualmente/amicalmente appagata.mi mancava la quotidianità e il costruire le piccole cose di ogni giorno e le avrei volute fare con lui ma questo non l'ho fatto perchè penso di non meritarmi una vita normale... che vuol dire pensare di non meritarsi........uno si sente inadeguato? brutto? sporco? peloso? incapace?


 Ci si innamora di chi viene scelto dal nostro inconscio.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che vuol dire "meritarsi" un uomo proprio? a me è successo di rimanere invischiata in una cosa che mi ha coinvolta totalmente e non mi h dto spazio di volere altro che quelal cosa da cui mi sentivo sentimentalmente/sessualmente/amicalmente appagata.mi mancava la quotidianità e il costruire le piccole cose di ogni giorno e le avrei volute fare con lui ma questo non l'ho fatto perchè penso di non meritarmi una vita normale... che vuol dire pensare di non meritarsi........*uno si sente inadeguato? brutto? sporco? peloso? incapace?*


per quanto mi riguarda, dei lutti/abbandoni importanti nell'infanzia mi hanno fatto per anni sentire in colpa e pensare che non fossi riuscita io a tenere vicino a me le persone che amo.
Credo che questo mi abbia pesantemente influenzata in maniera malata nella scelta degli uomini e nella consapevolezza che non li meritassi


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che vuol dire "meritarsi" un uomo proprio? a me è successo di rimanere invischiata in una cosa che mi ha coinvolta totalmente e non mi h dto spazio di volere altro che quelal cosa da cui mi sentivo sentimentalmente/sessualmente/amicalmente appagata.mi mancava la quotidianità e il costruire le piccole cose di ogni giorno e le avrei volute fare con lui ma questo non l'ho fatto perchè penso di non meritarmi una vita normale... che vuol dire pensare di non meritarsi........uno si sente inadeguato? brutto? sporco? peloso? incapace?


anche...! 
Perchè non hai detto NO subito? Credo che stia tutto li...


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai letto Donne che corrono con i lupi?


No.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> No.


te lo consiglio di cuore .
A te e a tutte le donne qui dentro ma anche agli uomini.

*Clarissa Pinkola Estès, Donne che corrono coi lupi*


 Questo libro appassionante è consigliato alle donne, ma anche agli uomini che amano "correre con le donne che corrono coi lupi", non solo l’8 marzo.
				 				 martedì 1 marzo 2005, di  Maria Gabriella Canfarelli  - 32816 letture 				  				 				 Il mito della donna selvaggia in "Donne che corrono coi lupi".
  E’ voce diffusa e in parte vera che la solitudine fa paura, qualcuno asserisce alle donne soprattutto; ma altro giustamente dissente, perché "L’esercizio della solitudine intenzionale", scrive un’autrice (analista, già direttrice del Carl Gustav Jung Center di Denver, dottore in etnologia e psicologia clinica) "solitudine non è assenza di energia o di azione, (...) piuttosto un dono di provviste selvagge a noi trasmesse dall’anima".
  Clarissa Pinkola Estès, con "Donne che corrono coi lupi"(Feltrinelli, 1993) indaga quella parte del femminino la cui naturalità è stata repressa al punto da staccare i contatti tra la psiche individuale e l’anima del mondo, addomesticandola, facendola divenire timorosa e non autosufficiente, priva di iniziative e ingabbiata nell’assenza dell’auto-stima. Come richiamare l’anima? "Con la meditazione, o nei ritmi del canto, della scrittura, della pittura, dell’educazione musicale, (..) visioni di grande bellezza, (...), l’immobilità, la quiete." Così l’anima esce dalla sua dimora, utilizzando l’energia mentale per realizzare uno stato di solitudine utile a ritrovare l’essenza femminile, un essere naturale che possiede "la creatività passionale e un sapere ancestrale". Attraverso un lavoro di ricerca, l’autrice ha raccolto un’ingente mole di materiale attinto dalle fiabe, dai miti, dai racconti popolari enucleando, su base psicoanalitica, una serie di archetipi.
  Ci si imbatte ne "L’uomo nero nei sogni delle donne" che, insieme ad altre figure simboliche, rappresenta il predatore della psiche femminile e, anche, "sogno iniziatico universale" che spesso denuncia uno stato di reale alienazione, messaggio d’una condizione difficile da cui la sognatrice deve uscire, svegliandosi e cambiando atteggiamento, se vuole che la propria psiche sopravviva. Dunque un segnalato malessere, ciò che a livello conscio la donna non rileva perché le è stata inculcata una cieca obbedienza, e dunque spesso non sa o non ha la forza sufficiente ad accettare il fatto che la disubbidienza, il rifiuto più netto sono in molti casi salvifici. Sviluppare la difesa dagli inganni, rifiutare l’educazione alla passività considerando i fattori culturali e familiari che indeboliscono le donne è la teoria di base di questo insieme di saggi.
  Ma chi è il predatore innato? Ci pare esemplare il capitolo dedicato a "Barbablù",la cui storia macabra conosciamo, ma soprattutto l’analisi intorno alla chiave che apriva la porta proibita in cui la sposa non doveva entrare, pena la morte (colpevolizzazione e castigo consequenziali alla disubbidienza).
  Al contrario, "La piccola chiave è l’accesso al segreto che tutte le donne sanno e che pure non sanno", è chiave d’oro della conoscenza, e quindi della vita. "Barbablù impedisce alla giovane donna di usare quella chiave che la porterebbe alla consapevolezza", continua Pinkola Estès, ma l’aspetto più interessante dell’autoconoscenza è che "Nei misteri eleusini la chiave era nascosta sotto la lingua, a significare che il nodo (...), l’indizio, la traccia si trovano in un insieme di parole, di domande-chiave". E allora: "L’uccisione di tutte le mogli curiose da parte di Barbablù è l’uccisione del femminino creativo, (...) potenziale per sviluppare nuovi e interessanti aspetti di ogni genere. Il predatore è particolarmente aggressivo nel tendere imboscate alla natura selvaggia delle donne. (...) cerca di schernire, (...) di tagliare il collegamento della donna con le sue introspezioni, le sue aspirazioni, i suoi obiettivi". Bisogna conservare l’intuito primordiale della donna madre-interiore, l’archetipo che dà energia, seguire le dieci regole dei lupi per conoscere il territorio della vita: mangiare, riposare, vagabondare, mostrare lealtà, amare i piccoli, cavillare al chiaro di luna, accordare le orecchie, occuparsi delle ossa, fare l’amore, ululare spesso, consiglia l’autrice alla fine delle cinquecento pagine, ognuna delle quali offre realtà ed esperienze diffuse.
  Profondo e originale, con le favole e i miti che ci guidano alla riscoperta della nostra essenza più profonda, questo libro appassionante è consigliato alle donne, ma anche agli uomini che amano "correre con le donne che corrono coi lupi", non solo l’8 marzo.


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci si innamora di chi viene scelto dal nostro inconscio.


 Per quello non ci arrivo allora.....a me è parso conscissimo piangere spesso, sospirare ancor più spesso, rinunciare a bestia e aspettare a vita..........insomma, lo sapevo che facevo........non mi aspettavo di esser stata usata per tanti anni così scientemente, a tavolino....però insomma alcun coltello alla gola...va be...tanto son talmente lontana anche solo dall'accettazione che per arrivare alla consapevolezza la strada è talmente lunga e tortuosa da potermi rilassare sul "non capisco"........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Per quello non ci arrivo allora.....a me è parso conscissimo piangere spesso, sospirare ancor più spesso, rinunciare a bestia e aspettare a vita..........insomma, lo sapevo che facevo........non mi aspettavo di esser stata usata per tanti anni così scientemente, a tavolino....però insomma alcun coltello alla gola...va be...tanto son talmente lontana anche solo dall'accettazione che per arrivare alla consapevolezza la strada è talmente lunga e tortuosa da potermi rilassare sul "non capisco"........


 Non so se è necessario spaccarsi la testa per capirlo ..basta espellerlo dalla tua vita ...poi un giorno vedrai chiaro...


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te lo consiglio di cuore .
> A te e a tutte le donne qui dentro ma anche agli uomini.
> 
> *Clarissa Pinkola Estès, Donne che corrono coi lupi*
> ...



Grazie davvero. Lo metto nella wish list


----------



## Old sperella (1 Settembre 2009)

secondo me anche la competizione fa la sua parte .
conosco da anni una persona che si innamora solo di persone impegnaate , e molla la presa solo quando loro decidono di lasciare il partner ufficiale


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Grazie davvero. Lo metto nella wish list


fammi sapere.
A me ha aperto un mondo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me anche la competizione fa la sua parte .
> conosco da anni una persona che si innamora solo di persone impegnaate , e molla la presa solo quando loro decidono di lasciare il partner ufficiale


 A molte interessa più vincere sulla/e moglie/i che avere il marito.


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me anche la competizione fa la sua parte .
> conosco da anni una persona che si innamora solo di persone impegnaate , e molla la presa solo quando loro decidono di lasciare il partner ufficiale



Questo confermerebbe quel che dicevo prima... vittoria edipica.


----------



## Old belle (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fammi sapere.
> A me ha aperto un mondo.


Fra una decina di giorni farò l'ordine su ibs


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> _- Intervista un po' vecchiotta alla dott.ssa Morganti autrice del libro, spero non sia stata già postata. Mi trovo pienamente d'accordo._ -
> 
> Se amate un uomo sposato, leggete qui. Fermatevi in tempo, è una trappola sentimentale in cui è facile cadere. E diffidate di quelli che parlano d'amore, ma che vi chiedono sempre di avere pazienza.
> Sono invisibili e silenziose. Ostaggi di un amore che inganna, vivono nell'attesa di una conferma.
> ...


Perfetto esempio di manicheismo sessuale. C'è un carnefice responsabile di tutto ed una vittima senza colpe. 
La realtà è che quasi sempre ognuno di noi attira e fa entrare nella propria vita le cose che inconsciamente desidera. Uomini sposati compresi.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

premesso che l'espressione _la tua lei , il tuo lui_ mi fanno venire le verruche istantanee...

*Perché non ci si deve innamorare di un uomo sposato? "Perché gli uomini non riescono a dare all'amore quella forza propulsiva che quel sentimento ha e quindi stanno nelle dimensioni emotive in modo superficiale. Noi, invece, per amore facciamo tutto: cambiamo lavoro, città, abitudini. Io credo che l'amore esista e che valga la pena di alzare lo sguardo. Un femminile pacificato dovrebbe portarci ad amare noi stesse e cercare qualcuno che ci ami per ciò che siamo".*

sarò la solita sempliciotta ma un uomo sposato non si dovrebbe amare semplicemente perché appartiene ad un altra.è un po' come occupare una casa già abitata pretendendo non solo che sia nostra ma anche di trovarla in ordine e confortevole per noi.
ehm...paragone orrendo.comunque
nella vita poi può succedere , eccome d'innamorarsi nonostante tutto.ma una volta ...al secondo uomo impegnato credo che esistano dei problemi .
quel che mi stavo chiedendo  ,e che forse appartiene non a questo post ma a quello in confessionale , è perché vi sia uno scontro perenne fra mogli e amanti mentre dei mariti e amanti maschi (e non è che non esistano no?) non sia dato conoscere di tali querelle.scontri diretti e personali ma mai a categorie


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perfetto esempio di manicheismo sessuale. C'è un carnefice responsabile di tutto ed una vittima senza colpe.
> La realtà è che quasi sempre ognuno di noi attira e fa entrare nella propria vita le cose che inconsciamente desidera. Uomini sposati compresi.


Certo MM...e la colpa non sta mai tutta da una parte.
Come dire, alla fin fine, alle persone va bene così e amen.

Forse ogni vittima cerca il proprio carnefice.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo MM...e la colpa non sta mai tutta da una parte.
> Come dire, alla fin fine, alle persone va bene così e amen.
> 
> Forse ogni vittima cerca il proprio carnefice.


 ... e spesso si è anche contemporaneamente vittima mandante e sicario.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e spesso si è anche contemporaneamente vittima mandante e sicario.


Concordo, ma dato che siamo umani, ce ne rendiamo conto solo retroattivamente. Ma sai, magari tu fai notare che la situazione non va bene, e ti senti rispondere : " A me va benissimo così!". 
Chi vuol essere, lieto sia, a sto punto.
MM, se uno è sincero e premette " Sono sposato", e dall'altra parte ci sta una che "capisce" a fondo le implicazioni, non succedono certo quei disastri...magari una dice: " Meglio, almeno so, che non ti legherai mai a me! E per quel che dura, ci divertiremo!".


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Concordo, ma dato che siamo umani, ce ne rendiamo conto solo retroattivamente. Ma sai, magari tu fai notare che la situazione non va bene, e ti senti rispondere : " A me va benissimo così!".
> Chi vuol essere, lieto sia, a sto punto.
> MM, se uno è sincero e premette " Sono sposato", e dall'altra parte ci sta una che "capisce" a fondo le implicazioni, non succedono certo quei disastri...magari una dice: " Meglio, almeno so, che non ti legherai mai a me! E per quel che dura, ci divertiremo!".


 Appunto. Se mai mi piacesse di una donna sposata... beh saprei già a cosa potrei andare incontro. Inutile colpevolizzare lei... non solo non avrebbe senso, ma mi farebbe piombare nel pozzo più nero che esiste... il vittimismo. Da quel fondo è davvero difficile uscire.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto. Se mai mi piacesse di una donna sposata... beh saprei già a cosa potrei andare incontro. Inutile colpevolizzare lei... non solo non avrebbe senso, ma mi farebbe piombare nel pozzo più nero che esiste... il vittimismo. Da quel fondo è davvero difficile uscire.


Mi hai dato una dritta mica da poco. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il problema, secondo me, su ste robe qua, è anche che pur di tenere l'altro si ricorre a montagne di promesse e lusinghe. Invece bisognerebbe dirsi: Oggi ci sono. Domani non si sa. 
Ma rifletterò ampiamente su quel pozzo...


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

chi si mette con un uomo sposato fa una scelta.
poi ogni storia è un caso a sè, ma rimane dall'inizio alla fine una scelta.
l'amante non è una vittima e ha fatto le sue considerazioni.
questo nel caso di persone adulte e intelligenti.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi si mette con un uomo sposato fa una scelta.
> poi ogni storia è un caso a sè, ma rimane dall'inizio alla fine una scelta.
> l'amante non è una vittima e ha fatto le sue considerazioni.
> questo nel caso di persone adulte e intelligenti.


Allora...quelle povere ingenue che si immolano per uno sposato, che pensano che amare questo uomo sposato sia lo scopo della loro vita, secondo te sono donne adulte e intelligenti, o donne con problemi con loro stesse? Autolesioniste? Con scarsa autostima? Che si dicono piuttosto di niente è meglio così?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora...quelle povere ingenue che si immolano per uno sposato, che pensano che amare questo uomo sposato sia lo scopo della loro vita, secondo te sono donne adulte e intelligenti, o donne con problemi con loro stesse? Autolesioniste? Con scarsa autostima? Che si dicono piuttosto di niente è meglio così?


 ma se ha appena detto contrario


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perfetto esempio di manicheismo sessuale. C'è un carnefice responsabile di tutto ed una vittima senza colpe.
> *La realtà è che quasi sempre ognuno di noi attira e fa entrare nella propria vita le cose che inconsciamente desidera*. Uomini sposati compresi.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora...quelle povere ingenue che si immolano per uno sposato, che pensano che amare questo uomo sposato sia lo scopo della loro vita, secondo te sono donne adulte e intelligenti, o donne con problemi con loro stesse? Autolesioniste? Con scarsa autostima? Che si dicono piuttosto di niente è meglio così?


 
putroppo ci si innamora di un uomo anche se è sposato. l'importante è che questo amore dia quello che un'amante si aspetta.
se non è abbastanza e ci si accontenta struggendosi ci si vuole del male. 
Si chiude senza fare la vittima e consapevoli dall'inizio che la storia non prenderà la piega delle favole ma che può essere comunque una bellissima storia.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi si mette con un uomo sposato fa una scelta.
> poi ogni storia è un caso a sè, ma rimane dall'inizio alla fine una scelta.
> l'amante non è una vittima e ha fatto le sue considerazioni.
> questo nel caso di persone adulte e intelligenti.


Concordo totalmente... trovo l'articolo iniziale micidiale proprio per la salute psichica delle donne che invece vorrebbe aiutare. Non è così che si aiutano le persone ad uscire da quei circoli viziosi... ma facendo capir loro la responsabilità di una scelta. Colpevolizzare gli altri è il modo migliore per non risolvere mai su noi stessi.  Nessuno ci costringe al ruolo di amante, o di traditore o di altro. Ce lo scegliamo noi.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo totalmente... trovo l'articolo iniziale micidiale proprio per la salute psichica delle donne che invece vorrebbe aiutare. Non è così che si aiutano le persone ad uscire da quei circoli viziosi... ma facendo capir loro la responsabilità di una scelta. Colpevolizzare gli altri è il modo migliore per non risolvere mai su noi stessi. Nessuno ci costringe al ruolo di amante, o di traditore o di altro. Ce lo scegliamo noi.










prevedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





o


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo totalmente... trovo l'articolo iniziale micidiale proprio per la salute psichica delle donne che invece vorrebbe aiutare. Non è così che si aiutano le persone ad uscire da quei circoli viziosi... ma facendo capir loro la responsabilità di una scelta. *Colpevolizzare gli altri è il modo migliore per non risolvere mai su noi stessi.* Nessuno ci costringe al ruolo di amante, o di traditore o di altro. Ce lo scegliamo noi.


 
Yes. Atteggiamento che non ho mai sopportato.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> prevedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















ma sei d'accordo?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma sei d'accordo?


 se c'è un atteggiamento che trovo rivoltante è quello del vittimismo stagnante.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> prevedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai che non mi hai mai fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che non mi hai mai fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aborro questa faccina : ha due manone estremamente rozze  e ineleganti


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo totalmente... trovo l'articolo iniziale micidiale proprio per la salute psichica delle donne che invece vorrebbe aiutare. Non è così che si aiutano le persone ad uscire da quei circoli viziosi... ma facendo capir loro la responsabilità di una scelta. Colpevolizzare gli altri è il modo migliore per non risolvere mai su noi stessi. Nessuno ci costringe al ruolo di amante, o di traditore o di altro. Ce lo scegliamo noi.


Era quello che intendevo dire...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ha appena detto contrario


Come? Io concordo con quanto asserisce MM e trovo falso quanto dipinge l'autrice, secondo la mia esperienza. Se poi invece...le cose stanno così...ok...che mi cambia?


----------



## Old belle (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che l'espressione _la tua lei , il tuo lui_ mi fanno venire le verruche istantanee...
> 
> *Perché non ci si deve innamorare di un uomo sposato? "Perché gli uomini non riescono a dare all'amore quella forza propulsiva che quel sentimento ha e quindi stanno nelle dimensioni emotive in modo superficiale. Noi, invece, per amore facciamo tutto: cambiamo lavoro, città, abitudini. Io credo che l'amore esista e che valga la pena di alzare lo sguardo. Un femminile pacificato dovrebbe portarci ad amare noi stesse e cercare qualcuno che ci ami per ciò che siamo".*
> 
> ...


Io penso che Cupido quando scocca la freccia, la scocca e basta. L'amore può esserci anche nell'adulterio ( e io lo amavo davvero), però è anche vero che da certe situazioni possiamo anche tenerci distanti, specie se si preannunciano disastrose. E' un modo come un altro per crearsi dei problemi, come se la vita non fosse già piena di insidie e sofferenze.
Un conto è innamorarsi e viversi a vicenda matrimonio o non matrimonio, un altro è sapere fin da subito che una persona è impegnata e restarci ugualmente. E' noto che in questi rapporti tutto viaggia in uno spazio-temporale diverso e le emozioni sono amplificate, l'amore nasce, e si soffre perchè del resto il tradimento è vile, e chi lo commette è capace di qualunque cosa. 


Per la diatriba tra le due donne, mi sono ampiamente pronunciata in passato. Destando molti insulti. 
Non lo concepisco, certo c'è la reazione istintiva, prendersela con l'altra per tutelare una parte stessa di me, ossia quella parte di me che mi sono creata con quell'uomo, ma passata la rabbia i conti vanno fatti solo con chi dorme nel letto con me, non certo con una perfetta sconosciuta. Non è l'altra l'insidia, lui può dire NO.


----------



## Old belle (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo MM...e la colpa non sta mai tutta da una parte.
> Come dire, alla fin fine, alle persone va bene così e amen.
> 
> Forse ogni vittima cerca il proprio carnefice.


Lombroso docet.


----------



## Old belle (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto. Se mai mi piacesse di una donna sposata... beh saprei già a cosa potrei andare incontro. Inutile colpevolizzare lei... non solo non avrebbe senso, ma mi farebbe piombare nel pozzo più nero che esiste... il vittimismo. Da quel fondo è davvero difficile uscire.


La vittima si fa solo per comodità.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

ma perchè parlare di vittima e carnefice??
non mi sembra proprio il caso


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Io penso che Cupido quando scocca la freccia, la scocca e basta. L'amore può esserci anche nell'adulterio ( e io lo amavo davvero), però è anche vero che da certe situazioni possiamo anche tenerci distanti, specie se si preannunciano disastrose. E' un modo come un altro per crearsi dei problemi, come se la vita non fosse già piena di insidie e sofferenze.
> Un conto è innamorarsi e viversi a vicenda matrimonio o non matrimonio, un altro è sapere fin da subito che una persona è impegnata e restarci ugualmente. E' noto che in questi rapporti tutto viaggia in uno spazio-temporale diverso e le emozioni sono amplificate, l'amore nasce, e si soffre perchè del resto il tradimento è vile, e chi lo commette è capace di qualunque cosa.
> 
> 
> ...


non ci piove.
come è vero che ogni caso è storia a sé.in passato tu fosti _insultata(?)_ per aver deriso la moglie: tutto si può dire ma nel rispetto degli altri, mogli o amanti che siano


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci piove.
> come è vero che ogni caso è storia a sé.in passato tu fosti _insultata(?)_ per aver deriso la moglie: *tutto si può dire ma nel rispetto degli altri, mogli o amanti che siano*


Certo sempre se si viene rispettati. Altrimenti bisogna difendersi. Magari non insultando a propria volta ma difendersi comunque.


----------



## Old belle (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci piove.
> come è vero che ogni caso è storia a sé.in passato tu fosti _insultata(?)_ per aver deriso la moglie: tutto si può dire ma nel rispetto degli altri, mogli o amanti che siano


Per la cronaca: il signorino adesso è felicemente "cornuto".


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Io penso che Cupido quando scocca la freccia, la scocca e basta. L'amore può esserci anche nell'adulterio ( e io lo amavo davvero), però è anche vero che da certe situazioni possiamo anche tenerci distanti, specie se si preannunciano disastrose. E' un modo come un altro per crearsi dei problemi, come se la vita non fosse già piena di insidie e sofferenze.
> Un conto è innamorarsi e viversi a vicenda matrimonio o non matrimonio, un altro è sapere fin da subito che una persona è impegnata e restarci ugualmente. E' noto che in questi rapporti tutto viaggia in uno spazio-temporale diverso e le emozioni sono amplificate, l'amore nasce, e si soffre perchè del resto il tradimento è vile, e chi lo commette è capace di qualunque cosa.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...Ma Cupido..scocca la freccia. Quando avevo 17 anni mi colpiva e mi faceva stramazzare al suolo, io penso che poi crescendo e maturando si impari anche a ridimensionare certe cose non trovi? Non è che se da adulto perdi la testa in maniera sconsiderata, sei solo un adolescente immaturo? Cioè: da giovane le trovi tutte belle, poi ti fai sempre più selettivo...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Per la cronaca: il signorino adesso è felicemente "cornuto".


 A volte si da, a volte si prende...


----------



## Old belle (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok...Ma Cupido..scocca la freccia. Quando avevo 17 anni mi colpiva e mi faceva stramazzare al suolo, io penso che poi crescendo e maturando si impari anche a ridimensionare certe cose non trovi? Non è che se da adulto perdi la testa in maniera sconsiderata, sei solo un adolescente immaturo? Cioè: da giovane le trovi tutte belle, poi ti fai sempre più selettivo...



Considerare una persona innamorata un adolescente immaturo, mi rinnova la mia convinzione. Tu hai paura di innamorarti, e tieni a distanza tutto, ma precludersi le esperienze ti esenta dall'essere tanto spavaldo quando parli delle vicende altrui cherì.


----------



## Old belle (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte si da, a volte si prende...


Diciamo che bisogna saper scegliere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè parlare di vittima e carnefice??
> non mi sembra proprio il caso



chi parla in questi termini evidentemente si è visto in un modo o nell'altro. evidentemente non aveva capito un cazzo. evidentemente, evidentemente...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Diciamo che bisogna saper scegliere.


 Quello sempre. Non è facile, ma bisogna almeno provarci.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Per la cronaca: il signorino adesso è felicemente "cornuto".


cupido 'ndo coje coje


----------



## Old belle (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello sempre. Non è facile, ma bisogna almeno provarci.


Nessuno dice che sia facile, ma siamo il risultato delle nostre scelte. Nolenti o dolonti.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

gran spaccamarroni sto cupido però


----------



## Old Zyp (2 Settembre 2009)

lassa perde, ho provato con la doppietta ma vole più veloce d'una missile ... prima o poi


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che sia facile, ma siamo il risultato delle nostre scelte. Nolenti o dolonti.


 Se poi esiste davvero il libero arbitrio... ma il discorso diventerebbe lungo e assurdo. Quindi, si. Siamo il risultato delle nostre scelte.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Se il tuo lui è sposato di Monica Morganti.
> L'ho contattata su facebook, è molto disponibile.



ok grazie!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Considerare una persona innamorata un adolescente immaturo, mi rinnova la mia convinzione. Tu hai paura di innamorarti, e tieni a distanza tutto, ma precludersi le esperienze ti esenta dall'essere tanto spavaldo quando parli delle vicende altrui cherì.


Come spavaldo? Non sono spavaldo...
SI ho paura di innamorarmi.
Una volta mi sono innamorato della venere in pelliccia.
Non mi ha ricambiato e ho sofferto tanto. 
Pensavo che quelle fossero le grandi sofferenze dell'uomo.
Oggi rido di quelle sofferenze, perchè ne ho dovuto affrontare di ben peggiori. 

Per me per innamorarsi bisogna CONOSCERE.
Tu conosci una persona, la scopri piano piano e ne rimani incantato.
Allora ti puoi anche innamorare. 

Altrimenti sei solo una falena che corre dietro alla luce...

Stai tranquilla, che tengo a distanza tutto e tutti, perchè so che lascio la strada sgombra solo per una donna e quella donna. 

Poi logico, cavoli, conosci il bello di una persona, te ne innamori, dopo sei mesi, inizi a scoprirne i difetti, le mancanze, i limiti....ecc..eccc..

Due sole alternative: O la accetti e la sopporti, o te ne allontani.

Non puoi dopo incazzarti per quello che uno è o non è.

Ogni albero dà i suoi frutti. 

Se tu ti ostini a cavar acqua dalle pietre io non so che farci.


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Due sole alternative: O la accetti e la sopporti, o te ne allontani.


Sopportare non è amare Lord.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se poi esiste davvero il libero arbitrio... ma il discorso diventerebbe lungo e assurdo. Quindi, si. Siamo il risultato delle nostre scelte.


Mah, sai secondo me, sono i parametri in base a cui uno sceglie, che ci fa capire che persona abbiamo davanti. Nessuno sceglie volontariamente il patibolo. Ok per il libero arbitrio, ma c'è anche la tentazione. Quel tanto va la gatta al lardo. Poi MM si tratta anche di comportamenti. Se tu sei sempre in compagnia della tua lei, esci sempre con lei...ecc...ecc...ecc...è matematicamente impossibile conoscere altre donne, o incontrarle. 

Per me premettere sempre " la mia condizione" ha fatto si, che tante volte, una ti dica..." Ok, non possiamo, sei un uomo sposato!". E ho visto che la malcapitata in questione ha apprezzato molto la mia sincerità. 

Perchè dovrei vendere fumo neglio occhi? 

Anche le prostitute sono oneste: ti dicono, è da qua fin qua, ti va bene? Non ti va bene? Aria...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sopportare non è amare Lord.


Ma a te non capita di vedere nell'altro degli elementi che proprio non ti vanno giù? Mica son perfetti gli umani...sai?


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma a te non capita di vedere nell'altro degli elementi che proprio non ti vanno giù? Mica son perfetti gli umani...sai?


L'ho scritto anche nel mio thread, molto tollerante con gli amici poco coi partner. Se non sopporto chiudo.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mah, sai secondo me, sono i parametri in base a cui uno sceglie, che ci fa capire che persona abbiamo davanti. Nessuno sceglie volontariamente il patibolo. Ok per il libero arbitrio, ma c'è anche la tentazione. Quel tanto va la gatta al lardo. Poi MM *si tratta anche di comportamenti. Se tu sei sempre in compagnia della tua lei, esci sempre con lei...ecc...ecc...ecc...è matematicamente impossibile conoscere altre donne, o incontrarle. *
> 
> Per me premettere sempre " la mia condizione" ha fatto si, che tante volte, una ti dica..." Ok, non possiamo, sei un uomo sposato!". E ho visto che la malcapitata in questione ha apprezzato molto la mia sincerità.
> 
> ...


Mi ricordi Woody Allen, che alle rimostranze della moglie analista che lo accusava di scoparsi le sue pazienti, le rispondeva... ma cara, non è colpa mia se non frequentiamo altre donne.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'ho scritto anche nel mio thread, molto tollerante con gli amici poco coi partner. Se non sopporto chiudo.


Interessante. Invece io sono troppo accondiscendente con le partner...e mi fotto da solo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ok adesso mi incattivisco


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi ricordi Woody Allen, che alle rimostranze della moglie analista che lo accusava di scoparsi le sue pazienti, le rispondeva... ma cara, non è colpa mia se non frequentiamo altre donne.




















  grande MM grande MM...adoro Woody...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2009)

Scusa, Lord, ma chi ti frequenta SA che sei sposato. Qualcosa mi dice che tu fai qualcosa di piu', giocherelli, ci giri intorno, ammicchi.

Per poi ritrarti.

Una volta parlavano male delle donne che si comportavano così....!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Bello immaginare un mondo in cui i rapporti sentimentali non sono sentimentali in cui ognuno è consapevole e sceglie consapevolmente e in cui ogni uomo e ogni donna dice quel che consapevolmente sente e sa dare dei limiti chiari alle relazioni.
Ma questo mondo qui non lo conosco.
Io conosco un mondo in cui si iniziano storie illudendosi di sapere perché e convinti di non crearsi aspettative irrealistiche e di essere capaci di tenere tutto sotto controllo e poi ...e poi entrambi si fanno coinvolgere raccontano balle opposte a sè e all'altra e ...
...non mi sembra che non accadano cose descritte in queste righe.

_"Se amate un uomo sposato, leggete qui. Fermatevi in tempo, è una trappola sentimentale in cui è facile cadere. E diffidate di quelli che parlano d'amore, ma che vi chiedono sempre di avere pazienza. 
Sono invisibili e silenziose. Ostaggi di un amore che inganna, vivono nell'attesa di una conferma. 
E si trovano nelle condizioni di doversi vergognare dei loro desideri e dei sentimenti più autentici.
Stiamo parlando delle amanti, le donne che s'innamorano del marito di un'altra. 
Donne senza voce e senza potere, sedotte e trascinate al "massacro". 
Di questa mattanza che si consuma attorno a noi non si parla mai. Ciò non ci sorprende. 
Infatti le amanti sono utili alla società. Utili a che cosa? 
Semplice: a tenere in piedi i matrimoni. Degli altri"_


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bello immaginare un mondo in cui i rapporti sentimentali non sono sentimentali in cui ognuno è consapevole e sceglie consapevolmente e in cui ogni uomo e ogni donna dice quel che consapevolmente sente e sa dare dei limiti chiari alle relazioni.
> Ma questo mondo qui non lo conosco.
> Io conosco un mondo in cui si iniziano storie illudendosi di sapere perché e convinti di non crearsi aspettative irrealistiche e di essere capaci di tenere tutto sotto controllo e poi ...e poi entrambi si fanno coinvolgere raccontano balle opposte a sè e all'altra e ...
> ...non mi sembra che non accadano cose descritte in queste righe.
> ...


dopo i 30 anni io sono convinta che il sentimento e la consapevolezza siano parenti stretti, e che essere innamorati non voglia dire solo rincoglionirsi e perdere i contatti con la realtà.
si può amare una persona consapevoli delle sue manchevolezze,  di quello che puoi pretendere o no


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dopo i 30 anni io sono convinta che il sentimento e la consapevolezza siano parenti stretti, *e che essere innamorati non voglia dire solo rincoglionirsi e perdere i contatti con la realtà.*
> si può amare una persona consapevoli delle sue manchevolezze, di quello che puoi pretendere o no


 Esatto... qui sembra che gli adulti siano automi in preda a sentimenti che annullano ogni scelta e forza di volontà. Troppo facile davvero, poi dire di essere caduti in trappola e di sentirsi burattini nella mani dell'uomo nero sposato. Che poi ci sia tanta gente in malafede è certo... illudono che è un piacere, dicono e non dicono... ma porca miseria, quando se ne prende atto ci si deve ragionare su, e tagliare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dopo i 30 anni io sono convinta che il sentimento e la consapevolezza siano parenti stretti, e che essere innamorati non voglia dire solo rincoglionirsi e perdere i contatti con la realtà.
> si può amare una persona consapevoli delle sue manchevolezze, di quello che puoi pretendere o no


Se così fosse le amanti stravolte che abbiamo letto qui sarebbero tutte delle dementi ...invece credo che se uno racconta montagne di menzogna le racconta anche all'amante (e a se stesso) e l'amante è in un ruolo che la illude di essere l'unica a conoscere la verità e ...finisce per credere a una realtà parallela di amanti contrastati da un crudele destino, sensibili e responsabili che vogliono preservare gli altri dal dolore ...ecc ecc ...ma che appena possibile corononeranno il loro sogno d'amore e intanto senza alcuna consapevolezza dedicano anni a un fesso.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto... qui sembra che gli adulti siano automi in preda a sentimenti che annullano ogni scelta e forza di volontà. Troppo facile davvero, poi dire di essere caduti in trappola e di sentirsi burattini nella mani dell'uomo nero sposato. *Che poi ci sia tanta gente in malafede è certo... illudono che è un piacere, dicono e non dicono... ma porca miseria, quando se ne prende atto ci si deve ragionare su, e tagliare*!


non solo, ma che una donna che si innamora di un uomo non capisca che questo è sposato o  si beva ancora i non la tocco da una vita e non dormiamo insieme da sempre e non ci separiamo per i figli è inaccettabile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non solo, ma che una donna che si innamora di un uomo non capisca che questo è sposato o si beva ancora i non la tocco da una vita e non dormiamo insieme da sempre e non ci separiamo per i figli è inaccettabile


 Ma non c'è scelta o sentendo queste cose pensa che è un pirla e lo molla oppure deve credergli....


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non c'è scelta o sentendo queste cose pensa che è un pirla e lo molla oppure deve credergli....


sto parlando di donne che accettano una relazione di coppia con un uomo sposato senza rovinarsi la vita ma accettando autonomamente, dopo essersene innamorate,  la storia.


----------



## Bruja (2 Settembre 2009)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma non si faceva i cazzi suoi


Quoto in pieno il tuo secondo messaggio a inizio thread, e aggiungo questo... veramente é perché si faceva troppo i caxxi suoi... 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (2 Settembre 2009)

*Brugola*



Brugola ha detto:


> sto parlando di donne che accettano una relazione di coppia con un uomo sposato senza rovinarsi la vita ma accettando autonomamente, dopo essersene innamorate, la storia.


 
Capisco cosa intendi, ma resta che hanno un matrimonio raffazzonato ed un rapporto da amante di cui accettano quel che ne viene.
Un bastarsi fra domanda e offerta.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sto parlando di donne che accettano una relazione di coppia con un uomo sposato senza rovinarsi la vita ma accettando autonomamente, dopo essersene innamorate, la storia.


 Ma non si può negare che esistano uomini che mentono e donne che credono o vogliono credere a quelle bugie.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non si può negare che esistano uomini che mentono e donne che credono o vogliono credere a quelle bugie.


certo che no, hai ragione


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto... qui sembra che gli adulti siano automi in preda a sentimenti che annullano ogni scelta e forza di volontà. Troppo facile davvero, poi dire di essere caduti in trappola e di sentirsi burattini nella mani dell'uomo nero sposato. Che poi ci sia tanta gente in malafede è certo... illudono che è un piacere, dicono e non dicono... ma porca miseria, quando se ne prende atto ci si deve ragionare su, e tagliare!


Esatto...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non si può negare che esistano uomini che mentono e donne che credono o vogliono credere a quelle bugie.


Esatto...io non mento. Piuttosto mi scontro con l'incredulità altrui...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi, ma resta che hanno un matrimonio raffazzonato ed un rapporto da amante di cui accettano quel che ne viene.
> Un bastarsi fra domanda e offerta.
> Bruja
















 giusto


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Lord, ma chi ti frequenta SA che sei sposato. Qualcosa mi dice che tu fai qualcosa di piu', giocherelli, ci giri intorno, ammicchi.
> 
> Per poi ritrarti.
> 
> Una volta parlavano male delle donne che si comportavano così....!


Cosa intendi dire, che gioco con i sentimenti? Dico solo che accanto alle tanto ampollosamente invocate grandi storie d'amore...esistono storielle d'amore...di una sera, di una notte...
Vere...un conto è ciò che vogliamo fare. 
Un conto quello che "possiamo".
Se posso permettermi una pizza con te, è inutile che fantastichi su un pranzo matrimoniale...tutto qua.

Sono cose così: Tu sei in full immersion della vita, ogni tanto esci fuori per una boccata di ossigeno.

Mica tutte le donne si innamorano così solo perchè le dici 4 paroline dolci...sai?

Secondo me da un lato ci stanno uomini che sanno come fare a lusingare una donna, dall'altro quelle che si lasciano lusingare.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cosa intendi dire, che gioco con i sentimenti? Dico solo che accanto alle tanto ampollosamente invocate grandi storie d'amore...esistono storielle d'amore...di una sera, di una notte...
> Vere...un conto è ciò che vogliamo fare.
> Un conto quello che "possiamo".
> Se posso permettermi una pizza con te, è inutile che fantastichi su un pranzo matrimoniale...tutto qua.
> ...



A me non sembra per niente corretto dare per presupposti i sentimenti altrui e che sia tutto "un gioco". E' una modalita' relazionale superficiale, e che porta solo ad amare disillusioni (da ambo le parti).

Ma contento tu....!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non solo, ma che una donna che si innamora di un uomo non capisca che questo è sposato o si beva ancora i non la tocco da una vita e non dormiamo insieme da sempre e non ci separiamo per i figli è inaccettabile


La storia che la moglie è una specie di mostro della laguna nera che non si toccherebbe neanche con un dito è francamente incredibile, nella sua ripetitività. Anzi, mi sa che quando si fanno l'amante, dopo un primo periodo di annebbiamento sessuale tutto a favore della nuova fiamma, poi ricominciano a fare sesso pure con la moglie in maniera più appagante.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La storia che la moglie è una specie di mostro della laguna nera che non si toccherebbe neanche con un dito è francamente incredibile, nella sua ripetitività. Anzi, mi sa che quando si fanno l'amante, dopo un primo periodo di annebbiamento sessuale tutto a favore della nuova fiamma, poi ricominciano a fare sesso pure con la moglie in maniera più appagante.


Che sia un mostro no ma che non si faccia più sesso con la moglie non è affatto così incredibile.
Io ci ho creduto .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (all'inizio....l primo quarto d'ora almeno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
d'altronde se si fosse sessualmente appagati il tradimento sarebbe meno frequente- No?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Che sia un mostro no ma che non si faccia più sesso con la moglie non è affatto così incredibile.
> Io ci ho creduto ..
> 
> 
> ...


 Dipende... non credo che la molla dei tradimenti sia sempre quella di una totale insoddisfazione sessuale... penso più alla noia. Comunque credo che sia quasi sempre una balla colossale, quella del sesso mancante con la moglie.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende... non credo che la molla dei tradimenti sia sempre quella di una totale insoddisfazione sessuale... penso più alla noia. Comunque credo che sia quasi sempre una balla colossale, quella del sesso mancante con la moglie.


io invece credo che la noia e la carenza sessuale sia la molla principale


----------



## Old lordpinceton (3 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me non sembra per niente corretto dare per presupposti i sentimenti altrui e che sia tutto "un gioco". E' una modalita' relazionale superficiale, e che porta solo ad amare disillusioni (da ambo le parti).
> 
> Ma contento tu....!


Io penso che non si possa mai trasformare una banconota da 5 euro in una da 500. Si sta male quando dai da intendere di possedere quella da 500, mentre in tasca hai quella da 5. 
Se io ti dico, ti offro una pizza, è così.
Se poi tu vuoi dedurre che da questa pizza nascerà un amore per la vita, io non so che farci.

Certo è che io so dare un estremo valore anche alle cose più piccole della vita. Anche solo un sorriso, o un abbraccio per me valgono moltissimo.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece credo che la noia e la carenza sessuale sia la molla principale


non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
si può tradire anche con un'ottima armonia sessuale, perchè si può perdere la testa anche per un cervello e una personalità brillante


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> si può tradire anche con un'ottima armonia sessuale, perchè si può perdere la testa anche per un cervello e una personalità brillante


Concordo, però si può evitare di farci sesso allora


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo, però si può evitare di farci sesso allora


perchè? 
mica si escludono


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> si può tradire anche con un'ottima armonia sessuale, perchè si può perdere la testa anche per un cervello e una personalità brillante


mah.
Se hai un'ottima armonia sessuale non ti viene in mente di cercare altrove altro sesso. Sei appagato..cosa cerchi d'altro?
Così come se sei innamorato le altre e gli altri non li guardi neanche.


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè?
> mica si escludono


Beh ma allora è la stessa cosa Bru. Tradisci per un corpo o tradisci per la mente, sempre lo stesso fine hai...


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mah.
> Se hai un'ottima armonia sessuale non ti viene in mente di cercare altrove altro sesso. Sei appagato..cosa cerchi d'altro?
> Così come se sei innamorato le altre e gli altri non li guardi neanche.


Quoto.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mah.
> Se hai un'ottima armonia sessuale non ti viene in mente di cercare altrove altro sesso. Sei appagato..cosa cerchi d'altro?
> Così come se sei innamorato le altre e gli altri non li guardi neanche.


intendo dire che non credo che si tradisca solo se non si fa sesso in casa.
sono d'accordo con te, se sei innamorato difficile che ti interessi altro, ma non penso che basti una buona armonia sessuale per evitare un tradimento.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> intendo dire che non credo che si tradisca solo se non si fa sesso in casa.
> sono d'accordo con te, se sei innamorato difficile che ti interessi altro, ma non penso che basti una buona armonia sessuale per evitare un tradimento.


certo non è l'unico motivo ma credo sia la molla principale.
D'altronde qui lo si legge spesso.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (3 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La storia che la moglie è una specie di mostro della laguna nera che non si toccherebbe neanche con un dito è francamente incredibile, nella sua ripetitività. Anzi, mi sa che quando si fanno l'amante, dopo un primo periodo di annebbiamento sessuale tutto a favore della nuova fiamma, poi ricominciano a fare sesso pure con la moglie in maniera più appagante.


Allora, potrei dire alla moglie, che sono andato con altre, sacrificandomi per lei, per riuscire a ricominciare a fare sesso con lei? Uhm...secondo me, s'incazza...uhm...meglio non dire certe cose alla moglie...uhm.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma concordo sulla noia, insomma cambiare aria, non fa male...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *certo non è l'unico motivo ma credo sia la molla principale.*
> D'altronde qui lo si legge spesso.


sarebbe esageratamente squallido


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma concordo sulla noia, insomma cambiare aria, non fa male...


Se la noia è reciproca, se il cambiare aria è accettato da entrambi, potrei anche capirlo. E' la menzogna che non concepisco. E se la noia continua non capisco perché continuare ad accontentarsi.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece credo che la noia e la carenza sessuale sia la molla principale


La noia si. L'ho detto pure io... alla carenza sessuale credo molto meno, invece. Comunque penso che il tradimento maschile sia mosso da motivazioni generalmente diverse da quello femminile.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La noia si. L'ho detto pure io... alla carenza sessuale credo molto meno, invece. Comunque penso che il tradimento maschile sia mosso da motivazioni generalmente diverso da quello femminile.


io intendo anche la noia sessuale


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io intendo anche la noia sessuale


come rompi le palle


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io intendo anche la noia sessuale


 Noia esistenziale... è molto più profonda e potente. E si riflette su tutto, anche sul sesso. Che è sempre a valle, ed è effetto, non causa. Il sesso è generalmente sopravvalutato in certe dinamiche.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come rompi le palle


ammetto ma non concordo.
Comunque oggi si, sono un pelino scassachez


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

per tornare in tema e rispondere al tred...
Se il tuo lui è sposato sei un bel popo' puttanino

hi hi hi hi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (3 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se la noia è reciproca, se il cambiare aria è accettato da entrambi, potrei anche capirlo. E' la menzogna che non concepisco. E se la noia continua non capisco perché continuare ad accontentarsi.


Squallidissimi interessi economici...resto tra quelli che pensano che certe cose sono lussi...per chi se lo può permettere...ma MK, io non so come vivano gli altri...

Succede sempre così: Per davanti tutti e felici e contenti.

Un giorno senti dire: " ma sai che il tale si è separato? E pensare che erano tanto una coppia affiatata!"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oltre a squallidissimi motivi economici, uno squallidissimo senso del dovere, per una squallidissima educazione ricevuta a onorare un impegno preso a qualsiasi costo...e come sai, oggi giorno, senza "ungere le ruote"...uhm...gli affari non si fanno...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per tornare in tema e rispondere al tred...
> Se il tuo lui è sposato sei un bel popo' puttanino
> 
> hi hi hi hi


 
il tuo lui nun se pò leggere


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2009)

apro ufficialmente il comitato 
PVAUDCACSLMLOIML



(possavenireall'istanteunadiarreacompulsivaachi scrive la mia lei o il mio lui)
e anche 
LDPUI
(liberate i pronomi usati impropriamente)


sdoganate i sostantivi che sono in voi ...uomo, donna, ragazzo, ragazza, strega, cretino, racchia, idiota(anche gli aggettivi vanno bene)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Noia esistenziale*... è molto più profonda e potente. E si riflette su tutto, anche sul sesso. Che è sempre a valle, ed è effetto, non causa. Il sesso è generalmente sopravvalutato in certe dinamiche.


Concordo anche se si può anche definire angoscia esistenziale, angoscia di morte, insoddisfazione di vita che non può essere esplicitata nel lavoro, ad esempio, perché l'impiegato di banca che vorrebbe essere una rockstar non può riunire 100.000 spettatori a san siro per farsi applaudire, ma può trovare chi "lo applaude" nel motel il mercoledì pomeriggio..


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2009)

*Se* lo merita.


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Squallidissimi interessi economici...resto tra quelli che pensano che certe cose sono lussi...per chi se lo può permettere...ma MK, io non so come vivano gli altri...
> 
> Succede sempre così: Per davanti tutti e felici e contenti.
> 
> ...


Mmmm... capisco ma non comprendo. Certo ci vuole coraggio, forse è più facile per chi è stato tradito chiudere. Non lo so. Quante volte mi sono sentita dire... quante storie per una scopata, sai quanti ce ne sono di mariti così... Beh io "uno così" non lo volevo. Meglio sola.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mmmm...* capisco ma non comprendo*. .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mmmm... capisco ma non comprendo. Certo ci vuole coraggio, forse è più facile per chi è stato tradito chiudere. Non lo so. Quante volte mi sono sentita dire... quante storie per una scopata, sai quanti ce ne sono di mariti così... Beh io "uno così" non lo volevo. Meglio sola.



eh? cioè capisci ma non capisci? o comprendi ma non comprendi? comprendi ma capisci? capisci ma comprendi? datemi del valium, presto.


----------



## Old sperella (3 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mmmm... capisco ma non comprendo. Certo ci vuole coraggio, *forse è più facile per chi è stato tradito chiudere*. Non lo so. Quante volte mi sono sentita dire... quante storie per una scopata, sai quanti ce ne sono di mariti così... Beh io "uno così" non lo volevo. Meglio sola.


mah . non saprei


----------



## Old sperella (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>





angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh? cioè capisci ma non capisci? o comprendi ma non comprendi? comprendi ma capisci? capisci ma comprendi? datemi del valium, presto.


credo di amarvi capite ?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo anche se si può anche definire angoscia esistenziale, angoscia di morte, insoddisfazione di vita che non può essere esplicitata nel lavoro, ad esempio, *perché l'impiegato di banca che vorrebbe essere una rockstar non può riunire 100.000 spettatori a san siro per farsi applaudire, ma può trovare chi "lo applaude" nel motel il mercoledì pomeriggio..*
















esattamente... il sesso è solo l'ultimo anello...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2009)

*capisco...*



sperella ha detto:


> credo di amarvi capite ?


ma non comprendo.


----------



## Old sperella (3 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non comprendo.


un serpente che si morde la coda


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Settembre 2009)

noia e mancato affiatamento che porta al mancato contatto tra corpi, a mancato contatto corrisponde una ricerca che porta altrove ...... quando altrove ci si diverte si torna a casa svogliati e stanchi per l'attività 

un circolo vizioso che porta a non p'raticar più sesso, prima di questo vien a mancaru l'intimità la voglia di sacrificarsi, la voglia di tener duro, la voglia di fare, la voglia di rinnovarsi

il sesso non è la causa scatenante


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> un serpente che si morde la coda


mi stai dando della vipera? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Old born_to_run (3 Settembre 2009)

*lassativi cartacei...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Belle, quale è il libro? L'intervista è interessante...


belle qual'è il libro che ne brucio tutte le copie che trovo 
ne lascio qualcuna va..come lassativo mi sembra ok


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

Capisco che ci siano persone non in grado di uscire da una situazione stagnante, non comprendo come lo si possa fare senza farsi venire un esaurimento


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> noia e mancato affiatamento che porta al mancato contatto tra corpi, a mancato contatto corrisponde una ricerca che porta altrove ...... quando altrove ci si diverte si torna a casa svogliati e stanchi per l'attività
> 
> un circolo vizioso che porta a non p'raticar più sesso, prima di questo vien a mancaru l'intimità la voglia di sacrificarsi, la voglia di tener duro, la voglia di fare, la voglia di rinnovarsi
> 
> *il sesso non è la causa scatenante*


Infatti... il sesso per quanto importante è solo la manifestazione di ciò che si ha dentro. Se sono innamorato lo farò solo con la mia donna, perchè lei riempie la mia vita... se non lo sono più posso continuare a farlo con lei... ma comincia la noia e il mancato affiatamento... e da lì, nuovi desideri che possano colmare questi vuoti.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> credo di amarvi capite ?


al tuo lui piace la mortadella?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*Bru*

No il salame.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2009)

*nipotino*



oscuro ha detto:


> No il salame.....!!


che fine avevi fatto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non si saluta?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No il salame.....!!


alla tua lei piace il vino buono?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*Angelo*

CIAoooooo son tornato.....!A dir il vero da un pochetto...però il lavoro mi sta stracciando le parti basse.....e allora.....!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*Bru*

é astemia.....!!!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No il salame.....!!


 Un rientro col botto!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> al tuo lui piace la mortadella?


no intiendo


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

onestamente credo che non potrei amare un uomo astemio


----------



## Old sperella (3 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi stai dando della vipera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sia mai


----------



## Old sperella (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> CIAoooooo son tornato.....!A dir il vero da un pochetto...però il lavoro mi sta stracciando le parti basse.....e allora.....!!


professore bentornato


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*Sperella*

Grazie...ma nono son mai andato via....a metà agosto era qui....poi fine mese in riviera romagnola...e adesso qui....a sganasciarvi le interiora....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie...ma nono son mai andato via....a metà agosto era qui....poi fine mese in riviera romagnola...e adesso qui....*a sganasciarvi le interiora..*..!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*Asu*

Tu quando inizierò le mie lezioni sarai al prima banco......!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu quando inizierò le mie lezioni sarai al prima banco......!!


occhio che l'alunna non superi il maestro


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*.....*

Da buon professore.....io spero sia così.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da buon professore.....io spero sia così.....!!


però le interiora io non le sganascio


----------



## Old belle (3 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> belle *qual'è* il libro che ne brucio tutte le copie che trovo
> ne lascio qualcuna va..come lassativo mi sembra ok


Nessun libro va bruciato, tutto insegna... anche in un libro del genere si può comprendere l'uso corretto dell'apostrofo.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Nessun libro va bruciato, tutto insegna... anche in un libro del genere si può comprendere l'uso corretto dell'apostrofo.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


il tuo lui ti prepara il caffè al mattino?


----------



## Old belle (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>








  Credevi che mi fossi addolcita?  Quando ce vo, ce vo..!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il tuo lui ti prepara il caffè al mattino?


no.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Credevi che mi fossi addolcita?  Quando ce vo, ce vo..!








  a me lo dici??


----------



## Old belle (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me lo dici??


Errare è umano...!!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2009)

quindi una che ha gli amanti dice i miei loro?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi una che ha gli amanti dice i miei loro?


e loro dicono la mia puttanella?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e loro dicono la mia puttanella?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2009)

no, la nostra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esattamente... il sesso è solo l'ultimo anello...


 Il quarto?


----------



## Old born_to_run (4 Settembre 2009)

*i trucchi...*



belle ha detto:


> . anche in un libro del genere si può comprendere l'uso corretto dell'apostrofo.


è questo il danno..apostrofare..truccare...in una parola "rappresentare"...ma una sedia è sempre la stessa cosa e non ha chiesto di essere chiamata nè apostrofata,trascritta o altro...
disimparare please...liberiamoci della libertà di stampa


----------



## Old belle (4 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> è questo il danno..apostrofare..truccare...in una parola "rappresentare"...ma una sedia è sempre la stessa cosa e non ha chiesto di essere chiamata nè apostrofata,trascritta o altro...
> disimparare please...*liberiamoci della libertà di stampa*


Già sta provvendendo Berlusconi, per il resto se vuoi restare ignorante tu fa pure, ma non è detto che debbano esserlo anche gli altri.


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il quarto?


 No, quello del Potere! Un anello per ghermirli e nel buio incatenarli...


----------



## Old born_to_run (4 Settembre 2009)

*pettinarsi nell'ajon...*



belle ha detto:


> Già sta provvendendo Berlusconi, per il resto se vuoi restare ignorante tu fa pure, ma non è detto che debbano esserlo anche gli altri.


meno male che ci sei tu e quella specie di libro,altrimenti sarebbero perduti.
No no ,non sia mai......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, quello del Potere! Un anello per ghermirli e nel buio incatenarli...


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>








... nella terra di Mordor, dove l'ombra cupa scende!

_Ash nazg durbatulûk,_
_ash nazg gimbatul,_
_ash nazg thrakatulûk, _
_agh burzum-ishi krimpatul._


----------



## Old belle (4 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> meno male che ci sei tu e quella specie di libro,altrimenti sarebbero perduti.
> No no ,non sia mai......


Ti commenti da solo/a


----------

